# Lost Root after OTA



## tekno (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello,
I lost root after applying the OTA update on my Verizon Droid 3. The only error I get is "link failed File exists" from the below code. When I go into terminal and do a "su", I get permission denied. Any help is appreciated. Thank you.


```
<br />
adb shell ln -s /system/xbin/su /system/bin/su<br />
```
Figured it out by deleting the symlink and relinking it. Now on to fixing wifi tether.


----------



## JeepDroid (Sep 24, 2011)

I had issues also, but if you have the updated superuser that was giving me issues. I uninstalled that and rerooted again using the petes tools


----------

